# Renewing a British passport



## Springer Spaniel (Mar 3, 2010)

Hello,
I moved to Canada in July 2007 and knew i had a few years left on my passport but how time flies and i find my self now with an outdated passport.
Ive heard that you have to get your new one from the USA now is that correct as the Canadian office has shut down.
Could any one give me some advice and point me in the right direction, have done a search on internet but have not found any thing to do with sending my application form to the USA


----------



## wildcountryian (Dec 13, 2009)

Springer Spaniel said:


> Hello,
> I moved to Canada in July 2007 and knew i had a few years left on my passport but how time flies and i find my self now with an outdated passport.
> Ive heard that you have to get your new one from the USA now is that correct as the Canadian office has shut down.
> Could any one give me some advice and point me in the right direction, have done a search on internet but have not found any thing to do with sending my application form to the USA


Everything you need should be here: Passports


----------



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

Yes passports go to Washington now. You can get the forms off the web site and print them. All the info is there too.


----------



## Springer Spaniel (Mar 3, 2010)

MandyB said:


> Yes passports go to Washington now. You can get the forms off the web site and print them. All the info is there too.


Thank you for the link,i could not find this yesterday,just what i need as i hoping to visit my brother and sister this summer


----------

